# Nosework and Tracking



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I googled and found this place....

DFW Tracking Club


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Thank you. I will give them a call and find out.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I have done both with my Mick. Although they both involve the nose, they are fairly different. You can google nose works and see the description. I am now also dong nose works with Mick's Uncle George.... And now all three of us are having fun....


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> I have done both with my Mick. Although they both involve the nose, they are fairly different. You can google nose works and see the description. I am now also dong nose works with Mick's Uncle George.... And now all three of us are having fun....


I see classes for Tracking. But Nosework "search results" just show how you can train using cardboard boxes and hiding treats in them. Is that the starting point; where do you proceed from this? Are there classes for Nosework or can we just do it all at home?


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I think this is something Brooks would really enjoy. Anyone in SC involved in this?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Yes, canine_mommy, that is how we started... Now we are pairing the first odor(birch) with the food. The birch is on cotton swabs and at our last session, Mick ate the swab and the food! That's a retriever for you.... On the nose works website, there are people certified to certify people to compete. It goes by state... Maybe someone on that site is close to you and can refer you. Three of the bigger training centers in this area offer it.


----------



## Hunter'sMom (Sep 5, 2011)

Ella is doing Nose Work classes in Greenville SC, at Tail Lights Dogs! She is on odor now, not paired with food anymore. Last class, they hid the swab in the crevice of a glass window storefront... it was amazing to see the dogs find it (the search was blind to the handlers- this really teaches you to read your dog's body language!) I can't say enough good things about Nose Work!!


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Sally's Mom said:


> Yes, canine_mommy, that is how we started... Now we are pairing the first odor(birch) with the food. The birch is on cotton swabs and at our last session, Mick ate the swab and the food! That's a retriever for you.... On the nose works website, there are people certified to certify people to compete. It goes by state... Maybe someone on that site is close to you and can refer you. Three of the bigger training centers in this area offer it.


Hi Sally's Mom... that sure is a typical retriever story. I can imagine I will have quite a struggle with Austin to "drop it" 

This is the official Nosework website right? 
National Association of Canine Scent Work

I searched under "Certified Instructors" there and found only 1 in the whole of Texas. It's in Leander which is 3.5hrs from Dallas  So don't think we will be enrolling in classes any time soon. 

Which leads me to: 

How can I start Nosework at home? - Start with boxes?
What are the next steps? How do I train my dog? Is there a training manual online that gives step-by-step instructions or a good book that someone can recommend?
What about the "odors" like what you have mentioned, like Birch? Where do I get them? I googled and found some "Nosework Kits". Any recommendations
And importantly, is Nosework something that you can actually train at home on your own, without prior experience or training?


----------



## canine_mommy (Dec 27, 2010)

Hunter'sMom said:


> Ella is doing Nose Work classes in Greenville SC, at Tail Lights Dogs! She is on odor now, not paired with food anymore. Last class, they hid the swab in the crevice of a glass window storefront... it was amazing to see the dogs find it (the search was blind to the handlers- this really teaches you to read your dog's body language!) I can't say enough good things about Nose Work!!


Yes, it really sounds like a lot of fun. This allows dogs to do what they best can. I'm sure Austin would love it... I really want to get started on this.


----------



## daisydogmom (Feb 26, 2007)

Daisy and I have been taking Nosework classes for almost 2 years here in MA. We absolutely love it! You can buy the Birch oil at allgooddogs.biz. Sometimes the instructors will give you a tiny bit to get started, if you can find a class close to you... My family was looking into moving to the Houston, TX area not too long ago. I swear that I found a Nosework class close by. Maybe it was taught by an uncertified instructor??? There isn't a manual online that I am aware of at this time. You could try to find a Yahoo group in your area. Good luck!


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Check with the bigger training centers. I am pretty sure that the ones teaching nose works around here are not certified... I second contacting All Good Dogs - Dog Training in Los Angeles for the odors. We started in boxes and are still doing boxes... With occasional weird objects thrown in.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Sally's Mom said:


> Yes, canine_mommy, that is how we started... Now we are pairing the first odor(birch) with the food. The birch is on cotton swabs and at our last session, Mick ate the swab and the food! That's a retriever for you.... On the nose works website, there are people certified to certify people to compete. It goes by state... Maybe someone on that site is close to you and can refer you. Three of the bigger training centers in this area offer it.


I'm excited that we will be starting Level II at the end of the month and by the end of class is when we will start with odors. Can't wait.


----------

